# New to the group and lawn care.



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey everyone! I am new to the group and have just started to gain interest in lawn care in the last year. I wanted to say thank you for allowing me to join your group and thank you for all of your information on how to do different things. I look forward to learning more and hopefully being able to help someone through my experiences. I live in Augusta Georgia and it we haven't had any rain to amount to anything in the last month or so. Is there anyone here local to Augusta? 
My main question to help me when reading through post is I don't understand all the abbreviations. There have been a couple I have seen over and over that I was able to figure out. Would someone be kind enough to make a cheat sheet list of lawn care abbreviations so I can understand what in the world I'm reading? I would greatly appreciate it. 
Again I cannot stress my gratitude for the things I have learned reading on here in just one day. It's like information overload and where in the hell do I start. I'm happy with my lawn as it sits today but it needs work. I have 2 flower beds to dig up and some leveling work to take care of. Where my lawn was when I purchased the house last year and where it is today are day and night difference. I started in February with putting out a pre-emergent, scalping the lawn, and adding 10-10-10. In April I put out your basic granulated fertilizer by Vigaro I believe along with some ironite. My lawn is thick, green, 95% weed free other than nutsedge and I call the centipede a weed also. It's a Bermuda lawn with centipede coming in from the neighbors lawn. I am working on the nutsedge but that stuff doesn't want to die, the more I spray it the more it seems to grow! Ive been applying the Image but I'm going to start putting out the Sledgehammer as soon as it comes in. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here.

Lawn Acronyms/Glossary

Also see the sticky thread at the top of each subforum for an index of popular threads within that subforum. :thumbup:


----------



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

Ware said:


> Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here.
> 
> Lawn Acronyms/Glossary
> 
> Also see the sticky thread at the top of each subforum for an index of popular threads within that subforum. :thumbup:


I dont understand what you mean about sticky thread. This is my first time joining a forum.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

"Stickies" are threads that are stuck to the top of the page. They hold great info that people should read first. That's why they are stuck to the top of each forum. Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Godawgs4728 (Aug 9, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> "Stickies" are threads that are stuck to the top of the page. They hold great info that people should read first. That's why they are stuck to the top of each forum. Welcome to TLF!


Thanks for the tip!


----------

